

I Use Gmail. Can my employer still wipe my phone? - thrush

Basically, this is a question in response to this article: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;online.wsj.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;articles&#x2F;SB10001424052702304027204579335033824665964<p>I know that if you configure your device to use MS Exchange, then the server admin can wipe your phone (source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.slashdot.org&#x2F;story&#x2F;10&#x2F;11&#x2F;23&#x2F;2050239&#x2F;when-your-company-remote-wipes-your-personal-phone). What about when you use the Gmail app?
======
kogir
If you don't setup ActiveSync, and _only_ use the Gmail App, your employer
cannot wipe your phone via the Gmail App.

On Android, if they require you to use Google Apps Device Policy[1] to log
into your account on your phone, then it's possible they can wipe your phone -
but it tells you that when you register with the app.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.enterprise.dmagent)

------
halleym
Better hope you don't have it set to 'delete from server.'

